# Help finding Face Charts



## Dragontears (Jul 18, 2007)

I printed the face charts for Nocturnelle and the bridal look Marie back before I had the sense to also save them to my hard drive.






You guessed it…they’re ruined. A broken water pipe wiped out several of the pages of the notebook where I keep all my looks.

I contacted M·A·C and they “do not provide face charts for past looks”. They just directed me to the current looks on their site.

I thought maybe “Maria” on the Looks page might be one of them, but the link doesn’t work. Does anyone know where I can find them or have them to post? All I was able to get was a French version for Nocturnelle.

Thanks


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 18, 2007)

I have them.  Except, like you, I don't keep them in my hard drive.  I just keep all the face charts in a huge binder.  PM me if you'd like and I can mail you a color copy of whatever you need.  I have every face chart as far back as 2002.


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 20, 2007)

The bridal looks are posted here, but the MARIA look is not loading so you might need to contact to someone who maintains that. 

Bridal Looks


----------



## Dragontears (Jul 20, 2007)

I had already tried the Wedding Looks. I sent a message about the broken link. Just waiting for a response.

Thanks though.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 20, 2007)

I have Nocturnelle on my home computer,. if you do not get them soon, then PM me with your regular e-mail addy and I can send them to you in the evening.


----------



## scarletmaeve (Jul 22, 2007)

I think you might be looking for this site? I've only started collecting MAC this year but maybe the charts your are looking for might be posted here?

http://macproductgallery.com/gallery...ia/Facecharts/

Good luck and have fun,
Me


----------



## Dragontears (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scarletmaeve* 

 
_I think you might be looking for this site? I've only started collecting MAC this year but maybe the charts your are looking for might be posted here?

http://macproductgallery.com/gallery...ia/Facecharts/

Good luck and have fun,
Me_

 

Oooh...Great site.  Thanks.  Got it bookmarked.
But I am still looking for the detailed face charts in English.


----------



## Dragontears (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the help!! 
Glittergoddess27 has sent me what I needed.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 27, 2007)

This is a long shot but...does anyone remember back in like 2002 or 2003, there was a wedding section of face charts and they were broken down into categories like pink, peach, plum/light, medium, dark?


----------



## Dragontears (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_This is a long shot but...does anyone remember back in like 2002 or 2003, there was a wedding section of face charts and they were broken down into categories like pink, peach, plum/light, medium, dark?_

 
Sorry...haven't been around long enough, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_This is a long shot but...does anyone remember back in like 2002 or 2003, there was a wedding section of face charts and they were broken down into categories like pink, peach, plum/light, medium, dark?_

 
Pm-ed you about this.


----------



## Synthetic (Aug 1, 2007)

does anyone know the info for this one?
I looked on a few sites and found nothing.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_This is a long shot but...does anyone remember back in like 2002 or 2003, there was a wedding section of face charts and they were broken down into categories like pink, peach, plum/light, medium, dark?_

 
That _does_ sound interesting - can someone post them here?

On a slightly different topic... will there be an area dedicated to facecharts on this site?  The two that I've found (at the top bar under "Looks" and in the gallery - thanks MACWhore!) are incomplete.  Is it due to copyright issues?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think MacWhore is working on the "postability" of the face charts?? Making sure that they are clear and all that jazz? But that is not a sure thing. I have those face charts (2003-2005) but I am only sending things to people's e-mail addy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feel free to PM me.

Synthetic- That looks like a Diana Ross Icon look??


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_Pm-ed you about this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks again


----------



## Dragontears (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Synthetic* 

 
_does anyone know the info for this one?
I looked on a few sites and found nothing._

 
I checked the Diana Ross looks and it is not one of them.  Too bad.  It looks like a great combination.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmmm,.. the pic says "Nocturnelle" when I hover my cursor over it?? Wouldnt it be a look either from that collection or from when the color Nocturnelle was first released? I'd start there.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 6, 2007)

I looked through my Nocturnelle facecharts (with Dita Von Teese) and none of them look like that, so it must be when Nocturnelle the shadow was released.


----------



## Dragontears (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_Hmmm,.. the pic says "Nocturnelle" when I hover my cursor over it?? Wouldnt it be a look either from that collection or from when the color Nocturnelle was first released? I'd start there._

 
Looks like Nocturnelle came out in Femme Noir back in 2003.  This look is not one of those.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will keep looking.  I really like this look.


----------

